
Show HN: OOTB Code-Server, Easiest “VSCode on Browser” + HTTPS and GitHub Auth - abc_tkys
https://github.com/nullpo-head/Out-of-the-Box-CodeServer
======
pojntfx
Great! How does this compare with Theia[0]? I've recently set up an
installation for Go and JS development[1] and been happy so far ;)

[0] [https://theia-ide.org/](https://theia-ide.org/) [1]
[https://pojntfx.github.io/felix-pojtingers-
theia/](https://pojntfx.github.io/felix-pojtingers-theia/)

------
xupybd
What's the use case for code server? I'm sure there is on I just don't see the
advantage of running my IDE through the browser instead of locally. I could
see maybe if I wanted to have a customised IDE ready to access from any
computer. But isn't this a temp container that disappears when you shut it
down

~~~
dx034
I use it a lot. It's really nice having one environment if you use different
dev machines from time to time (in my case a PC and a laptop), develop on the
target OS (I don't have Linux installed on all my computers but only develop
in Linux), the cost is negligible and performance pretty much like a local
vscode.

Not being able to code without internet is the only disadvantage but I usually
don't do that anyway.

~~~
xupybd
Sounds like a solid use case. Is lag an issue?

~~~
dx034
No it isn't. I have it on a machine about 5ms away, never experience lag.

